# Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI



## DerFloh (20. Oktober 2009)

*Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Hi,

ich wollte euch mal meine derzeitiges Projekt zeigen. Der Grund dieses Projektes ist der einfach unerträgliche Lärm des NB Lüfters des XFX nForce 780i SLI - Boards. Eigentlich wollte ich nur nen Passivkühler draufhaun und fertig, aber nach etlichen Stunden im Internet, wurde mir immer mehr bewusst, dass es nichts wirklich effektives und leises gab, außer Wasserkühlung. Da ich CPU und GraKa sowieso mit Wasser kühle, ist es ja kein Problem eine weitere Komponente mit einzubinden. Natürlich gibt es viel Auswahl um das Mainboard mit Wasser zu versorgen, aber eins wollte ich auf jeden Fall nicht: 4 verschiedene Kühler (NB, SB, SpaWa(2x)). 

Ich finde einfach total hässlich wenn dann der PC nur noch aus Schlächen besteht, weil das wären ja dann 8 Anschlüsse die alle verbunden werden wollen. Nagut für die oberen SpaWas gab es die einfachste Lösung:
Originalkühler drauflassen 
So dann die SpaWas links von der CPU, da habe ich mir den Thermalright HR-09 Type 4 bestellt, doch dummerweise hat mir der Händler nen Enzotech Irgendwas  geschickt, der nichtmal zu meinem Board passte und außerdem Kupferfarben war, was überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack ist. Naja Kühler zurückgeschickt und Geld zurück, da Kühler nicht mehr verfügbar. Leider finde ich nirgendwo mehr Angebote für genannten Thermalright Kühler, also wenn jemand weiß, wo man den noch bekommt bitte melden 

Ja als letztes die NB und SB inklusive des SLI Chips. Wie gesagt mehrere Kühler sind mir zu hässlich wegen den ganzen Schläuchen. Also gab es nur eine Alternative: Fullcover-Kühler. Da war die Auswahl dann nicht mehr so groß. Die einzigen Angebote waren von irgend so nem amerikanischen Hersteller und von Anfi-Tec. Der Anfitec gefiel mir von der Form schon recht gut, aber ich wollte unbedingt Plexi als Deckel, der dort leider nicht möglich war. Naja selbst ist der Mann. Also fix Mainboard ausgebaut, CAD Programm angeschmissen und erstmal Mainboard vermessen und eingehämmert. Dann hab ich ca. 2 Wochen lang am Kühler gebastelt (im CAD). Jetzt ist er fast fertig und wird zum Fräsen geschickt, was zum Glück ein Bekannter kostenlos erledigt. 

Das Plexi werde ich wohl per Hand zurechtsägen/schleifen/polieren. 
Da euch der Text bestimmt viel zu lang war hier auch mal was zur Entspannung der Augen, mit der Hoffnung auf zahlreiche konstruktive Kritik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OsiRis (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

ne is sehr schön aber ma auf das endprodukt warten ^^


----------



## 19WMWF91 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Ma ne Frage kannst du mir auch so einen machen?
Wär echt cool da ich etz auf Wkü umbaue. Hab mir nen singleteil für NB gekauft aber vll kann man sich übern Preis einig werden.


----------



## DerFloh (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

keine Ahnung, muss erstmal sehn ob der überhaupt was wird ^^, hab jetzt erstmal paar Anfragen wegen O-Ringen rausgeschickt(steht aber überall kein Verkauf an Privatpersonen  ), Kupfer und Plexi is kein Problem, Schrauben hab ich auch 

Hat jemand Ahnung wo man geringe Mengen O-Ringe bestellen kann (am besten nur ein Stück), sollte 1,5-1,8mm Durchmesser haben und einen Gesamtinnendurchmesser von 126,8mm (also Gesamtlänge ca. 399 mm)

Außerdem wüsste ich gern ob man da spezielles Material braucht?


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

hm, versuch doch mal bei einem Hydraulikfachgeschäft! Oder wenn du Beziehungen hast, fragen einen der beim Endergieversorger arbeitet im Gashochdruckbereich, die haben immer O-Ringe! wenn die 2 bis 4 Jahre im Regler waren, sind die immer noch OK, stinken nur ein wenig.

Gruß Martin


----------



## 19WMWF91 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Naja kannst du mir nur den kupferboden machen?
Den rest wuerde ich selbst machen
Nimm zum abdichten einfach silikon das du in die ausfraesung gibst und dann mit einer ueberkante abziehst wennst verstehst was ich mein.
Wann hast des testexemplar weil ich naechsten monat mit dem zusammenbau beginnen wollte.


----------



## DerFloh (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

keine Ahnung wann das kommt ich habe ihm diese Woche das Kupfer geschickt, deswegen wird es wohl noch mind. nen Monat dauern und ich will ihn ja auch nich hetzen schließlich macht er es kostenlos


----------



## Klutten (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Der Entwurf sieht ja schon mal nett aus. Ich würde allerdings die bremsenden Finnen im Ein- und Auslassbereich weglassen. Sobald es einen Zwischenstand gibt, bitte berichten. Bin gespannt, wie der finale Kühler aussieht. 

Schau doch mal in meinem Blog vorbei, da gibt es auch selbstgebaute Kühler zu sehen.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Einen monat wartezeit ist heftig. Kannst du den entwurf z.b. Klutten geben der des dann fraest? Der wuerde des bestimmt fuer mich machen bei einer guten entlohnung^^

Btw: wieviel fsb schaffst du mit deinem board und hast du das bios schon mal geflasht?


----------



## DerFloh (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

fsb hatte ich bis jetzt maximal auf 506 MHz Bios hab ich noch nicht geflasht, da ich erstens überhaupt keine Ahnung von sowas habe und zweiens das Board erst 3 Monate altt ist und somit ein relativ aktuelles Bios haben sollte, den Entwurf kann ich für entsprechende Löhnung gerne weiterschicken, ich übernehme aber keine Garantie dass es 100% genau passt, was es aber eigentlich sollte da ich alles 3mal nachgemessen habe ^^

@Klutten
meinst du dass die so sehr bremsen? Der gesamte Kanal hat eine Tiefe von 4mm, aber die Finnen sind nur 2mm hoch, also dürfte das eigtl. nicht sooo viel ausmachen, oder?

Mochmal zu meiner ersten Frage, kennt jemand einen Passivkühler für die Spawas des XFX 780i SLI? Mein Favorit ist ja der Thermalright HR-09 Type 4, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo man den noch kaufen kann, jemand Ahnung? Alternativen?

Thx

Gruß
Floh


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Warum willst du die den passiv kühlen?

Bei MIPS-Computer gibts für die Spawas auch Kühler die du dann mit deinem Projekt verbinden kannst.

NVIDIA 680i/780i Reference Mosfet Kühler 1 für die seitlichen Spawas
NVIDIA 680i/780i Reference Mosfet Kühler 2 für die oberen Spawas


----------



## 19WMWF91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Die oberen haben eh nen Passivkühler.
Nimm halt bei den seitlichen den standard Kühler und schneid die Heatpipe ab fertig^^
Sollte genauso gehn wenn due hinten am gehäuse nen Lüfter hast.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Hey Floh,

ja sieht gut aus  Bin mal auf die Umsetzung gespannt!

Der hier sollte für dein Board passen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech MST-780i Mosfetkühler Enzotech MST-780i Mosfetkühler 15215


----------



## 19WMWF91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Da gefällt ihm doch glaub ich doch die Farbe net oder?
Hat doch was gesagt wegen Kupfer.
Weiß jemand wer sowas Fräsen könnte und zu welchem Preis wenn die Zeichnung schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Naja kannst du mir nur den kupferboden machen?
> Den rest wuerde ich selbst machen
> Nimm zum abdichten einfach silikon das du in die ausfraesung gibst und dann mit einer ueberkante abziehst wennst verstehst was ich mein.
> Wann hast des testexemplar weil ich naechsten monat mit dem zusammenbau beginnen wollte.


Ein passender O-Ring kostet ein paar Pfennige und jedes mittelmäßige CAD-Programm sagt dir die gestreckte Länge der Nut oder das Innenmaß, woraus du den Durchmesser des O-Rings bestimmen kannst.



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Da gefällt ihm doch glaub ich doch die Farbe net oder?
> Hat doch was gesagt wegen Kupfer.
> Weiß jemand wer sowas Fräsen könnte und zu welchem Preis wenn die Zeichnung schon vorhanden ist?


Als Einzelstück wird das sehr teuer, wenn du so was offiziell vergibst. Außerdem Zeichnung alleine ist heute suboptimal. Besser wäre es, wenn das 3D-Modell als Parasolid Binary vorliegt. Dann kann man kostengünstiger ein NC-Programm ableiten. Fast jeder Werkzeugbau verfügt heute über diese Technik.

Ein anderer Weg wäre, wenn du einen Zerspanungstechniker im Bekanntenkreis hast, sei es in fortgeschrittener Ausbildung oder schon fertig, der dir das nebenher fertigt.

Oder frag mal Klutten, der fertigt so was in Heimarbeit im stillen Kämmerlein mit einer Metabo.  










Sry Klutten, aber der Gag war mir diese dumme Bemerkung wert. .


----------



## 19WMWF91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Naja werd ihn mal fragen was er so dafür verlangt.


----------



## DerFloh (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

@kmf 
wenn man die O-Ringe  für paar Pfennige in der entsprechenden Abmessung kriegt, kannst du mir da bitte helfen wo? Ich hab nämlich nichts gefunden wo man als Privatperson an kleine Mengen zu günstigen Preisen kommt. 
Das mit dem Fräsen und der Zeichnung is nich das Problem, da das Modell mit Pro Engeneer 3.0 erstellt wurde, das erkennen galube ich viele moderne CNCs und können es komfortabel importieren. (Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)

Zu der Idee mit dem Absägen kann ich nur sagen nein, weil noch Garantie drauf ist, zwar verfällt die ja wenn man den Kühler abschraubt, aber bei meinem letzten Mainboard war auch ein Defekt, da hab ich einfach WaKü abgebaut und den Originalkühler wieder drauf gemacht, so genau gucken die da eh nich.

Also WaKü soll definitiv nicht auf die Spawas, weil mir das dann ein viel zu großer Schlauchsalat wird, die Enzotech (Danke @ der8auer) kann ich ja vernickeln lassen, da ja der große Kühler auch vernickelt wird, nur das Design ist ich ganz das Wahre, wär echt cool wenn jemand noch was findet wo ich den Thermalright herkriegen könnte.

Also wenn jemand die CAD-Daten braucht PN an mich.


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*



DerFloh schrieb:


> @kmf
> wenn man die O-Ringe  für paar Pfennige in der entsprechenden Abmessung kriegt, kannst du mir da bitte helfen wo? Ich hab nämlich nichts gefunden wo man als Privatperson an kleine Mengen zu günstigen Preisen kommt. [...]


Wenn du die Maße weißt, dann meld dich per PM bei mir. 



DerFloh schrieb:


> [...] Also wenn jemand die CAD-Daten braucht PN an mich.


Kann ich das mal als ProE-Part bekommen? Wie ist die Unterseite ausgebildet? Abgesetzt oder durchgehend eben?


----------



## DerFloh (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

also die Unterseite ist eben, da keine störenden Teile im Weg sind und somit unnötige Arbeit entfällt, PN schick ich dir noch bin bloß grad auf Arbeit und hab nich so viel Zeit ^^


----------



## 19WMWF91 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Vll is da was für dich:
Thermalright HR-09 Type 4 Mosfet Kühler - eBay.ch (endet 25.09.09 19:03:41 MESZ)
Wennst ihn bestellst bitte bescheid geben dann nehm ich auch einen.

Ok hab was besseres gefunden^^:
http://www.noxelectronics.de/_py-Co...psatz-IFX-Design-passiv/a-56705-46-837-0-0-0/


----------



## RuxX (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Ok hab was besseres gefunden^^:
> Thermalright HR-09 Type 4 Mosfet Heatpipe Kühler für Mainboards mit 680i/780i/790i Chipsatz, IFX Design, passiv ID 56705



Den bei Nox Electronics kannste knicken 
Ich will nämlich auch einen Thermalright HR-09 Type 4 haben.

Deshalb hab ich bei denen mal angefragt ob der noch verfügbar ist.
Fehlanzeige! Vergriffen...kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung, wenn du ihn in den Warenkorb legen willst


----------



## DerFloh (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

lol genau die 2 hatte ich auch gefunden, bei dem eBay Angebot habe ich den falschen Artikel bekommen, zurückgeschickt und richtigen verlangt, da dieser nicht verfügbar, Geld zurückverlangt, worauf ich jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen warte. 
Bei dem anderen kannste ja mal auf kaufen klicken dann kommt das hier:

Leider sind nicht mehr alle Artikel in der gewünschten Stückzahl verfügbar. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihren Warenkorb. 

So, das O-Ring Problem hat sich gelöst, ich habe ein Angebot bekommen, wo ich 60ct pro Stück zahle ^^, muss aber mindestens 10 Stück nehmen. Mal sehn ob das klappt.

edit: Ich habe mal Thermalright direkt angeschrieben ob es noch irgendwo in Europa nen shop gibt der den HR-09 Type 4 noch verkauft, vlt. gibts ja einen ^^.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Hab mal ne e-mail an nen Shop in Österreich geschickt der die vll noch haben könnte.
Passt der nur auf die seitlichen Mosfets oder auch auf die oberen?


----------



## 19WMWF91 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

ok der Shop hat sie auch nicht mehr


----------



## DerFloh (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

also ich hab von Thermalright eine Antwort erhalten :


Dear Florian,

You can take it from Scan.co.uk, they have this item in stock.
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Thermalright-HR-09-MOSFET-heatpipe-cooler-(Type4)

Best Regards,_Armand Cheng_
Lea-Min Tech., Co., LTd.
(Thermalright, Taiwan)

Da stand leider nichts von Versandkosten nach Deutschland, deshalbe habe ich da mal nachgefragt, ob die überhaupt nach Deutschland schicken, das ist die Antwort:

Many thanks for your email,

Unfortunately we are unable to deliver goods outside the UK and Republic of 
Ireland. If you are able to provide UK details for the payment and for the 
delivery then please feel free to order through our website. 

We do hope that we can look forward to your custom in the future and we 
apologise for any disappointments. 

Kind regards, 

Carrie
Scan Computers

Kann mir das jemand übersetzen? Ich versteh da soviel dass ich irgendwie so Zahlungsbedingungen erfüllen muss wie in Großbritannien, aber das versteh ich irgendwie nicht ^^


----------



## 19WMWF91 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Sie meinen dass du eine englische Adresse und englische Bank für deine Bestellung angeben musst.


----------



## DerFloh (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

also jetzt hab ich nochmal an Thermalright geschrieben, ob die auch nen Shop kennen der nach Deutschland oder international versendet.

Zu den O-Ringen:
also ich habe folgende Angebote:

1.
O-Ring 126,72 (Innendurchmesser x 1,78 (Schnurstärke) mm NBR 70° +/- 5° Shorehärte A schwarz 
Preis in Euro: 0,60 per St. (Mindestbestellmenge 10 St.) Netto zzgl. Portokosten

Lieferzeit: ca. 14 – 21 Arbeitstagen nach Auftragseingang

 
2.
Sehr geehrter Herr ********, 

wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Anfrage und bieten Ihnen freibleibend an: 

Bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage würden wir Ihnen einen EPDM vorschlagen, 
da dieser aber nicht an Lager ist, bieten wir Ihnen einen FKM an. 
Dieser sollte in Ihrer Anwendung auch den gewünschten Effekt bringen. 

Zu dem "leicht biegsam" können wir leider auch keine Aussage treffen. 
Weil "leicht biegsam" relativ ist. Wir denken, dass Sie das einfach 
testen müssen. 

Ihre genaue Abmessung liegt leider auch nicht an Lager, so dass wir Ihnen 
nur den nachfolgenden Artikel anbieten können.

O-Ringe 
Abmessung: 125 x 1,5 mm 
Material: FKM, schwarz, 80 Shore A 
Menge: 10 Stück 

Preis: EUR 4,50 per Stück 

Lieferzeit: ab Lager (innerhalb einer Woche / Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten) 

Maßtoleranzen und Entgratung nach ISO 3601 vorbehalten. 
Qualitätsniveau nach AQL 1,0 

Lieferbedingungen: ab Werk, ausschließlich Verpackung (ungefähr + 6 EUR) 
Zahlungsbedingungen: 10 Tage 2% Skonto, 30 Tage netto 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das erste Angebot ist auf jeden Fall billiger, aber 1,5mm Schnurstärke ist mir lieber, weil dann die Kanten zwischen Wasserkanal und O-Ring Nut nicht so dünn werden. Außerdem ist die Lieferzeit bei dem zweiten wesentlich kürzer. Ich habe aber bei dem ersten nochmal nachgefragt ob evtl etwas kürzere oder längere O-Ringe verfügbar sind. Ich kann ja den Nutverlauf noch etwas ändern, so dass es passt. 
Denkt ihr eigentlich, dass ich die Dinger auch kostenlos kriegen könnte, wenn ich denen schreibe, dass ich erst mal ein Testmuster möchte?

So noch eine andere Baustelle:
Vernickeln
Denkt ihr, dass es sinnvoll ist, nur die sichtbare Seite zu vernickeln, so dass der Wärmeaustausch von Chip zu Kupfer weniger behindert wird oder is das egal, weil das Nickel sowieso nicht wirklich behindert?

Vielen Dank und Gruß vom
Floh


----------



## 19WMWF91 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Ich schaetz mal dass du das teil auch lackieren kannst da dieser temperaturunterschied nicht ins gewicht fallen wird. Vernickeln wird wohl nicht billig werden.


----------



## DerFloh (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

ich zahl 35 euro für nen GPU Kühler, einen CPU Kühler und den Mainboard-Kühler, also so teuer find ich das nicht


----------



## 19WMWF91 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Ja ok des ist in ordnung. Also willst du net warten ob es nen shop in europa gibt?


----------



## DerFloh (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

also der Typ von Thermalright hat mir angeboten direkt bei ihm zu bestellen, da würde das Zeug dann aus Taiwan kommen 
Naja, aber ich werds nehmen, mal sehn was der da an Porto verlang.
Ich kann ja wenn jemand will auch gleich mehrere bestellen und dann weiterschicken, ich denk mal dann wirds billiger


----------



## 19WMWF91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Jo kannst du fuer mich bitte einen mitbestellen?
Oder passt der auch auf die oberen mosfets dann wuerd ich 2 nehmen.
Achja wie viel wird der voraussichtig kosten?


----------



## RuxX (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

@ DerFloh

Du meinst ja immer noch den Thermalright Hr-09 Type 4?
Denn bräuchte ich nämlich auch 
Wäre cool wenn du für mich ebenfalls einen mitbestellen könntest =D

Können ja mal in icq drüber labern...
ICQ: 376 626 991

Mfg RuxX


----------



## 19WMWF91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Er hat kein icq^^


----------



## DerFloh (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

heute kam die Antwot von Thermalright:
Bei drei Stück beträgt der Preis 90 USD, das heißt umgerechnet 60,96€, also für jeden 20,33€ plus das Porto was ich dann noch zahlen müsste um es zu euch zu schicken, also nochmal ca. 3€, macht am Ende also um die 23 Euro. Achja auf die oberen Mosfets passt der Kühler nicht.


----------



## RuxX (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Teurer Spaß für so ein Alu Ding 
DHL Versand in DE :
Bis 2 Kg, Bis 60x30x15 = 3,90

Also 25€... kannst ja nochmal versuchen am Preis zu drehen^^
Ich denk mal ich werd dann wohl einen nehmen 



DerFloh schrieb:


> Achja auf die oberen Mosfets passt der Kühler nicht.



Der kühler passt ja sowiso nur da drauf:
http://www.abload.de/img/xfx-780i-sli3oud3.jpg


----------



## DerFloh (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Katastrophe!!!!
Der Laptop kackt immer wieder ab und in dem is die Datei des Kühlers gespeichert. Habe leider bis nächsten Januar keine Möglichkeit wieder an das Programm ranzukommen (Pro Engineer WF3) únd bei der 4 meckert er rum, dass es nicht kompatibel ist weil es mit einer Ausbildungsversion erstellt wurde , jemand ne Ahnung wie ich die Dateien mit irgend nem anderen Programm öffnen kann? Es handelt sich um eine .prt Datei. Ich muss sie nur öffnen und messen können, kennt da jemand einen passenden Viewer?


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Solid Works "eDrawings" ist kostenlos und sollte dein Problem eventuell beheben.


----------



## DerFloh (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

jo danke werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## DerFloh (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

so also mit edrawings gings nicht zu öffnen, ich habe aber den PTC Express Viewer genommen da konnte ich es zwar öffnen und ansehen, aber leider nicht messen, meine letzte Hoffnung ist jetzt Rhino 4.0 mit ProE Plugin, das installiert grade...

Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten, denn heute kamen Kupfer und Schrauben an. Auf dem Kupfer waren 1000 aufkleber drauf, aber mit nem halben liter OV war das nach 10 min weg. Hier mal die Bilder(Ja das Kupfer sieht ******* aus, aber poliert, etc wird eh erst am schluss)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Polieren ist viel zu anstrengend. Nimm Bref oder Cilit-Bang, die machen das Kupfer im Handumdrehen wieder so hell, wie es mal die Produktion verlassen hat.


----------



## DerFloh (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

nee ich hab gehört das das cilit bang das Kupfer auf langfristige Sicht irgendwie schädigen soll, außerdem wird nir die Bodenseite poliert, das is in 1-2 Stunden erledigt. Und wenn am Ende alles vernickelt ist, sieht man es sowieso nicht mehr, wenn da mal 1-2 Minikratzer drin sind.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Die Schädigung ist Mumpitz. Wir reinigen unsere Kühler sehr häufig damit und ab und an auch im Ultraschallbad - funktioniert beides prima. Außerdem sollst du es damit ja nur reinigen und nicht eine Woch drin liegen lassen.


----------



## DerFloh (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

naja aber die Kratzer die krieg ich damit auch nich raus, also um die Polierpaste komm ich wohl nich drum rum ^^ 
das Reinigungsmittel is ja nur gegen den Beschlag (also dass es so dunkel wird), aber der kann mir egal sein, wenns vernickelt wird


----------



## DerFloh (12. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

So, also das O-Ring Problem ist abgehakt. Ich habe jetzt bei dem bestellt wo Mindesrbestellmenge 10 Stück waren, aber dafür nur 0,60€ pro Stück. Da ich ja nur einen brauche habe ich geschrieben, dass ich erstmal nur einen zum Testen der Größe möchte und dann *evtl.* 10 Stück bestelle ^^
Was noch besser ist, die können nicht mal rechnen, naja bei wem 19% MwSt von 1,95€ nur 0,10€ sind, bei dem kauf ich gerne ein ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

juhuu die post war da und hat was aus taiwan gebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuxX (27. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*



DerFloh schrieb:


> juhuu die post war da und hat was aus taiwan gebracht:



Das ist aber geil =D

Liegt eigtl eine Rechnung bei?


----------



## DerFloh (27. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

nö nur ein leerer thermalright briefumschlag


----------



## hotfirefox (27. November 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Vernickeln wird wohl nicht billig werden.


Ich weis zwar nicht wie aktuell das noch ist beim TS aber teuer muß das nicht werden, kenne da wen der sowas privat für wenig Geld (quasi die Materialkosten) machen würde.

Zur Sache mit dem O-Ring, ich hätte Viton Schnur genommen.


----------



## RuxX (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

So jetzt einmal aktuelle Bilder meines Evga 780i-SLI 
(Bilder von heute)

Mosfet Kühler:
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00099lq0i.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Southbridge Kühler:
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00097lcwf.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Gesamtes Mainboard:
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00094qg0w.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


Alle Bilder Rapidshare:
http://rapidshare.com/files/323529629/Mainboard.rar


----------



## Aerron (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Moin Floh
Hab hier grade dein Posting durch gelesen. Also ich hab das 780i in betrieb mit drei Karten dabei hab ich im Schrank auch die ganzen Wasserkühler fürs Bord.
Was mich davon abhält sie zu montieren ist schlicht weg die Tatsache das du die erste Grafka nicht mehr mit seinen Kühler auf den Steckplatz past.
DA bleibt nur die Alternative die erste Karte auch Wasser zu Kühlen also von der Verschlauchung mal abgesehen meine Wakü reicht nicht aus also noch mal eine Komplett umbau für VGA, Bord und CPU.
Dafür ist das Bord nicht mehr so der Hit find ich 

Zurück zu deinem Projeckt ich sehe das bei deinem Kompacktkühler der zweite Anschluss in höhe des ersten Steckplatzes ist, das würde das gleiche Problem geben das deine Grafka da so nicht mehr hin past !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## DerFloh (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

Ich habe die Grafikkarte sowieso wassergekühlt, da belegt sie nur einen slot, somit stört das nicht weiter, ich wollte den Anschluss auch dort haben, eben wegen sauberer Verschlauchung.


----------



## DerFloh (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler für XFX nForce 780i SLI*

so mal kleine Zwischenmeldung:
in einer Woche hab ich wieder das 3D-CAD Programm, dann kanns endlich weitergehn

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mal was anderes angefangen. Es begann mit dem Problem, dass ich unterm Tisch in der dunklen Ecke hinterm PC nie erkannt habe welcher Anschluss der Soundkarte wo ist, da man im dunkeln die Farben schlecht erkennt. Um das Problem zu beseitigen, will ich die Anschlüsse von innen beleuchten. Jeden in der entsprechenden Farbe. Da gibt es blau, grün, orange, grau und schwarz. Für grau nehm ich weiße LED und für Schwarz eine UV LED (Schwarzlicht ^^)
Zur Beleuchtung stecke ich einfach 3mm LEDs von hinten in die Klinkenanschlüsse. Da die LEDs leider etwas zu lang sind (der Kopf stößt an die Spitze des eingesteckten Audiosteckers) habe ich sie etwas abgeschliffen.
Bis jetzt habe ich die Widerstände angelötet und die ersten LEDs verbunden. Am besten ihr schaut auf die Bilder, die sind auch nich so langweilig wie mein getexte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit normalem LED-Kopf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit abgeschliffenem LED-Kopf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Minüsse" (Minuspolanschlüsse) sind verbunden ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

so hier der erste Leuchttest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

jetzt sind alle Kabel verlegt, verklebt und einsatzbereit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die Abdeckung habe ich noch ein bisschen Dämmmatte geklebt, da sonst die LEDs durch die Ritze scheinen würden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so siehts dann aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Wow!
Sieht super aus!
(Ich hoffe du hast nicht dagegen wenn ich das im laufe der Zeit mal "kopiere")


----------



## DerFloh (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

solange du mir die Bilder nicht vorenthältst


----------



## Complexx (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Hey das is echt hammergeil. Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch immer  bei meiner Xonar DX is zumindest die Mirofonbuchse sogar schon beleuchtet. 
Eventuell versuch ich mich mal dran und probiers beim Rest auch.
Auf jeden Fall Top


----------



## Timmynator (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Off-topic: Hallo, ich bin der Timmynator und bin neu hier im Forum, nachdem ich auf diverse Tagebücher gestossen und fasziniert an selbigen kleben geblieben bin. 

On-topic: Eine grandiose Idee. Hast du den Strom für die LEDS irgendwo an der Karte abgegriffen? Oder über einen separaten Stecker am Netzteil?


----------



## DerFloh (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

also der Strom wird extern abgegriffen (Netzteil 4-Pin-Anschluss)
an der Karte is mi ersten zu riskant und zweitens besitze ich nicht die Ausrüstung für solch winzige Lötstellen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Das mit der Soundkarte hast du wirklich super gelöst,  
bei mir unterm Tisch ist es stockdunkel, werde mir
meine Soundkarte auch mal bei Gelegenheit ansehen.

Bin sehr gespannt, was du dir noch einfallen lässt,
also [x] Abo von meiner Seite haste verdient.


----------



## icecold (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Sieht klasse aus. Hab auch eine X-Fi Titanium allerdings ohne Deckel (war günstiger) und habe auch das Problem immer nicht genau zu wissen wo welcher anschluss ist. Zumal ich gerade eh das Problem habe, das meine Mikrofon nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DerFloh (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Thx @ all 
In nächster Zeit wirds hier dann endlich mit dem Wasserkühler weitergehen, aber vlt. mach ich zwischendurch noch die Beleuchtung der Frontaudio-Anschlüsse 
Leider kommt das nächste Update frühestens in 2 Wochen, da ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht die Möglichkeit habe weiterzumachen, könnte höchstens sein, dass ich mal ein paar neue CAD-Bilder bringe.


----------



## DerFloh (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

JUHUUUUU
ich habe endlich das Programm wieder und kann nun weitermachen.
Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Na, der sieht aber lecker aus.


----------



## Udel0272 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Bereicher uns mit reichlich bildern wenn du das ding bekommst (und frag mich nicht was der strich unter meinem satz soll ich bekomms nicht weg)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/76712-andres-finns-selbstgebaute-wasserkuehler.html


----------



## DerFloh (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

leider gehts hier erstmal wieder nicht weiter, da der Fräser der mir den Kühler fräst erstmal 4 Wochen im Krankenhaus ist


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit X-Fi Mod)*

Echt schade, habe mich so auf etwas Neues gefreut.
Wollen mal hoffen, das es nichts Ernstes ist. Ich hasse Krankenhäuser.


----------



## DerFloh (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit Gehäuse Planung)*

Also, da ich ja auf den Fräser warten muss hab ich mir schonmal anderweitig was ausgedacht. Mein Gehäuse, ein NZXT Tempest, soll schon lange umgebaut werden, bis jetzt habe ich nur die eine Seite geschafft, und da auch nur teilweise Fotos gemacht ^^
Naja, aber ich kann euch ja erstmal den aktuellen Stand meiner Baustelle zeigen:

Lackierung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front(das weiße Zeug is durch den Kleber entstanden, den ich genutzt habe um die Blende am Laufwerk zu befestigen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innenansichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechtes Seitenteil zum ersten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und rechtes Seitenteil zum Zweiten mit Airbrush, die Farbe kommt in echt viel besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und das hier ist meine Vorstellung wie ich es mal machen will, vorne sind Alulamellen, die auf einem Plexistab befestigt sind, dieser wird dann von innen mit grünen LEDs beleuchtet, so dass das Licht aus den Zwischenräumen hervorscheint
Die Seite wird aus dem originalen Seitenteil hergestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nur ein halbfertiger Entwurf aber sollte so in umgesetzt werden, über Anregungen und Kritik würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
Floh


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit Gehäuse Planung)*

Sieht alles schon richtig gut aus, die Slotblenden und das IO - Shild würde ich auch noch schwarz lackieren.
Vor allem die lackierte Seitenwand ist der Kracher schlechthin, finde ich richtig geil.
Der Entwurf vom Fenster ist dir auch sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## DerFloh (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit Gehäuse Planung)*

die Slotblenden und das I/O sind schon schwarz, die Bilder sind schon etwas älter ^^


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit Gehäuse Planung)*

Ach so, dann habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## DerFloh (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI (zur Zeit Gehäuse Planung)*

Soo, leider ist bei meinem Fräser was ernstes entdeckt worden, deswegen dauert es wohl länger im Krankenhaus 
Deswegen habe ich mich anderweitig umgesehen und lasse den Kühler jetzt wahrscheinlich bei liquid-extasy.de - Kühlerbau und Verkauf fräsen.
Außerdem hab ich noch Anreiz bekommen zu Hause etwas mehr zu machen bzw. öfter zu Hause zu sein:

Alter: 4 Tage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Niedlich, dann viel Spaß mit dem Kätzchen.


----------



## DerFloh (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

So da bin ich wieder. Am Montag hab ich das Kupfer losgeschickt. Der Fräser will entweder diese Woche, wenn ers noch schafft, oder nächste Woche anfangen, d.h. dass ich vlt. schon in 2 Wochen den Kühler habe (kann aber auch länger dauern, mal sehn). Aber da ich nun schon fast ein halbes Jahr gewartet habe, sind die 3-4 Wochen auch kein Problem.
Hier mal die finale Version, die gefräst wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch die kleine Katze (oder Kater?!?(hab noch nich nachgeguckt )), auf dem Bild 7 Tage alt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Der Entwurf vom Kühler gefällt mir sehr gut, bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt.

Das Kätzchen ist ja richtig niedlich.


----------



## DerFloh (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

juhuuu hab eben ne email bekommen:
"Der Boden ist fertig gefräßt und schaut noch nich verkehrt aus. 
packet soll morgen rausgehen. "

Ich bin gespannt wie `n Flitzebogen ^^

Achja SIE auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Der Kühler ist daaa !!!!
Juhuuuuu
 Guckst du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich machs spannend ^^
Ich würd nämlich gern was von euch wissen:
Kann man einen Kupferkühler direkt (mit WLP) auf die NB, SB und den SLI Chip des nForce 780i machen? Oder muss da zwingend ein Wärmeleitpad hin, um Metallkontakt zu vermeiden?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, ich schneid' inzwischen die Gewinde des Kühlers .


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Natürlich kannst du Paste nehmen, die Spreader leiten nicht, ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der CPU.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Hör auf den Mann, der hat Recht 

Als Bilderjunkie muss ich natürlich fragen: Kommen noch mehr Bilder von dem Kühler? 
Ausserdem sieht der auf dem kleinen Bild ein wenig angelaufen aus. Wird der vor Einsatz noch poliert und "konserviert"?


----------



## DerFloh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

ich glaube, dass ich irgendwo am Anfang dieses Threads geschrieben habe, dass das Teil vernickelt wird, weil ich Kupfer nich so mag 
Bilder folgen natürlich noch hab schon ne 1GB Speicherkarte verfotografiert ^^
Bin aber nich so der Fotospezialist und Stativ is bei mir auch Fehlanzeige, aber sind paar passable Bilder dabei, die ihr auf jeden Fall *heute* noch zu sehen kriegt.


----------



## DerFloh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

OH OH OH
eben der erste Schockmoment:
Gewindeschneider weggebrochen 
Und mit allen möglichen Zangen, Öl, etc. probiert rauszukriegen, keine Chance 
Doch dann die rettende Idee:
Backofen 60°C und 10 min später war er draußen. 
Tja der Gewindeschneider hats jetzt hinter sich, ich noch nicht, denn jetzt stinkt der Backofen nach Öl 
Meine Mutter wird mich killn


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ah ok. Aber muss man es dafür nicht trotzdem entoxidieren/polieren?

Wie dem auch sei, Bilder sind immer gut. Im Notfall auch ein paar verwackelte 

€dit: Das mit dem Gewindeschneider ist ja mal ärgerlich :\


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Jo, hättest das Öl lieber beim Schneiden verwenden sollen.
Ich hoffe, du hast noch Ersatz da, dann ab jetzt ohne weitere Fails weiter basteln.


----------



## DerFloh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

so, hab zwar Ersatz aber das ist so ein komischer, der kein Vierkant hinten hat 
Wahrscheinlich für die Maschine, aber ich hab mal probiert, die Schrauben so reinzudrehen (die ersten beiden Schneider sind ja schon durchgewesen) und es geht, mit ein wenig Kraftaufwand(Wenn der neue Schneider da ist, schneid ich nochmal nach). Jetzt werd ich mal das Mainboard ausbauen und testen ob alles passt.
@Timmynator
Also ich hab bei meinem Vernickler mal angerufen, der meinte, dass man da nichts vorbehandeln müsste, da das keinen Einfluss auf die spätere Oberflächenqualität hat. Nur Kratzer etc. müssen raus, deswegen werde ich die Hauptflächen nochmal nassschleifen und polieren.

Hier nochmal bisschen Bildmaterial



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(der Deckel während der Produktion)


----------



## DerFloh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

So hier mal paar Bilder des heutigen Abends:
Opfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Retter in der Not(ein alter abgebrochener Gewindeschneider der noch in einer Ecke der Werkstatt lag und nur angeschliffen werden musste ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gewinde sind jetzt alle fertig und entgratet, morgen gehts dann weiter.



Achja, ich bin bin ja langsam im Zugzwang ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Prinzessin auf dem Thron :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Schick, schick, der Kühler sieht doch schon sehr gut aus.

Sind das Fertigschneider oder ein 3-gängiger Satz gewesen?? 
Wenn du mit dem 3ten Gang als Erstes arbeitest, bricht der Gewindebohrer zu >85% ab.
Musst mal auf Ringe an den Bohrern achten. Der ohne Ring ist dann der letzte von den Dreien.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ooooooh, shiny! Der Kühler sieht mal echt lecker aus. Freu mich schon auf Bilder im eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

also das is ein dreiteiler, ich weiß schon welchen man da wann nimmt, ich hatte ja auch schon den ein- und zweistrichigen durchgeballert, aber der letzte is dann beim 5. Loch weggebrochen, aber ich hab ja ersatz gefunden ^^


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ah, OK, dachte nur ich sage es, bevor noch mehr passiert. 
Ich kenne einige, die haben den 3ten Gang als ersten genommen, den Rest kannst du dir ja denken.


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Hab heute bissl poliert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krulli (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Servus Floh,

sieht ja sehr fett aus. Freu mich schon Bilder in Aktion zu sehen.

Mach weiter so 

Krulli


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Boah, hey das sieht ja richtig genial aus, dann werde ich dir bald ein paar qm zum polieren vorbeischicken.


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das is auch ganz chic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Super Arbeit, die du da leistest, denk aber ans Versiegeln, sonst läuft das Kupfer schnell wieder an.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Sag ich doch, dass Polieren was bringt  

Sieht gut aus, aber hör auf Tobi. Wäre doch zu schade, wenn du das alles nochmal machen müsstest


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

ich meine mich zu erinnern schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen zu haben, dass das Teil vernickelt wird


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Sicherlich, aber in der Zwischenzeit sieht's dann gut aus und bringt dir neidische Kommentare deiner Forum-Mitmenschen...
Kannst ja halb und halb machen


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

hehe
nee also das wird eh erst verbaut wenns vernickelt ist, aber Probesitzen durfte der Kühler heute schon in voller Pracht, Bilder folgen, muss jetzt erstmal essen


----------



## negert (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Echt toll

Ich glaube ich muss mir auch ein 780i holen


----------



## DerFloh (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

hier noch paar neue Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Das sieht richtig gut aus, fast schon zu schade zum vernickeln, weiterhin viel Erfolg von meiner Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ich finde auch, dass das Kupfer sich da ganz gut einpasst, die farblich passenden Akzente ziehen sich ja über die Spulen durch das Board. 
Aber das ist natürlich eine persönliche Vorliebe und mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit werden wir hier auch wieder rumsabbern, wenn die vernickelten Bilder kommen...


----------



## DerFloh (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ich war heute mal beim Vernickler und hab meine Kühler abgegeben (2xGPU, 1xEK Supreme, 1x780i Fullcover) Nach email Kontakten erfuhr ich, dass die Bearbeitung ca. 3 Wochen dauert.
Deswegen bin ich hin, abgegeben und gefragt ob sies mir zuschicken können. Doch da sagt er mir tatsächlich dass ich Teile morgen schon wieder abholen kann, da sie da gerade Teile zum Vernickeln haben.
Wie geil is das denn????
Und das alles für grad mal 35 Euro.
Bin echt gespannt wie das Ergebnis wird.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Super, das sind doch gute Nachrichten, bin gespannt, was bei raus kommt.


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ich finde, das der Kühler zwar gut aussieht, aber in Kupfer(farbe) passt er mMn nicht aufs Board...
Ist vielleicht auch Geschmackssache, aber der Kühler wird ja zum Glück vernickelt 

Aber ansonsten Top Arbeit


----------



## DerFloh (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich finde, das der Kühler zwar gut aussieht, aber in Kupfer(farbe) passt er mMn nicht aufs Board...


 
endlich jemand meiner Meinung


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Das mit dem Vernickeln kommt mir bekannt vor, wollte meine Frontplatte eloxieren lassen, habe sie abgegeben und nach der Bearbeitungszeit gefragt: Irgendwann nächste Woche hieß es. Nächsten Morgen um 8 Uhr klingelt das Telefon - Frontplatte ist fertig 
Freut einen doch immer, wenn es so schnell geht


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*



DerFloh schrieb:


> endlich jemand meiner Meinung



Ich muss den anderen ja mal widersprechen
Haben die sich schon wegen dem vernickeln gemeldet?


----------



## DerFloh (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*



DerFloh schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal beim Vernickler und hab meine Kühler abgegeben (2xGPU, 1xEK Supreme, 1x780i Fullcover) Nach email Kontakten erfuhr ich, dass die Bearbeitung ca. 3 Wochen dauert.
> Deswegen bin ich hin, abgegeben und gefragt ob sies mir zuschicken können. Doch da sagt er mir tatsächlich dass ich Teile* morgen schon wieder abholen* kann, da sie da gerade Teile zum Vernickeln haben.
> Wie geil is das denn????
> Und das alles für grad mal 35 Euro.
> Bin echt gespannt wie das Ergebnis wird.


Wie gesagt morgen sind se fertig ^^


----------



## DerFloh (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, ich mach jetzt erst mal paar Bilder *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Gibt's schon was neues?
Teile abgeholt?

€dit: Seite vergessen 


Sieht aber schonmal gut aus!


----------



## DerFloh (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

schnell geht die Sonne, aber ich war schneller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier der EK Supreme in neuem Outfit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Geil,  das hat sich doch gelohnt. Dann mal schnell eingebaut die Schätzchen.


----------



## DerFloh (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Ich spech mal in Bildern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229782&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229783&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229784&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229786&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229788&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229789&stc=1&d=1274467968 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229790&stc=1&d=1274467968


----------



## DerFloh (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Juhuuu eben war die Post da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

OH Mann, eben voll den Megaschock gekriegt, weil ich dachte meine alte CPU (C2D E8500) is hin. Denn immer nach dem anschalten gingen 20 Sekunden später wieder die Lichter aus. Im Bios Systemmonitor stand:120°C 
Aber zum Glück lags nur daran, dass der Kühler nicht richtig drauf war, denn en Pin ist immer genau auf ein hinter dem Mainboard verlaufendes Kabel gestoßen.
So da jetzt der Rechner wieder in alten Settings läuft, probier ich jetzt mal den neuen QX9650


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fullcover Kühler 780i SLI*

Dann viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen mit dem neuen Teil.


----------



## crashy1984 (14. September 2011)

hi floh,

wollte mal fragen ob der fullcoverkühler bei dir noch im einsatz ist? oder besteht da irgendwie die möglichkeit an solch ein exemplar ran zu kommen?


----------

